
Ask HN: What to consider when buying a business - warent
I&#x27;m currently looking at buying a business via FE International which I believe will synergize very well when combined with my current side business (of which I amm the sole owner&#x2F;employee) and potentially multiply the value of each other. The deal would be around 50-100k.<p>This would be a big deal to me. I&#x27;ve never acquired a business before and am definitely a rookie. What are some things that I should know or ask about? How much can I know about a business to inform my buying decision? Any pitfalls or traps to watch out for? Is there a specialized person I am legally obligated to consult to help with this?<p>Thank you for spending your time on this, it is greatly appreciated.
======
meremortals
I'm in a similar boat and would love if you'd keep us updated

------
gus_massa
There is a story by patio11 from the seller point of view. It's not exactly
what you're asking for, but it may have some interesting parts. " _What I
Learned Selling A Software Business_ "
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_s...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business)
HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006)
(439 points | Mar 23, 2016 | 84 comments)

------
fsajkdnjk
the best thing you can do is hire a good accountant and go through their
books.

